# Magic is 11 today!!



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday to my very sweet girl Magic who is turning 11 today! I guess you could say it is her "Golden" birthday as well. I love you sweetheart!! :smooch:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

She looks like she lives a fabulous life. Happy birthday Magic.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 11th Birthday Magic!!!!!!! What a pretty girl!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday, sweet girl. You are a beauty !


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Doesn't look 11 from here!

Happy Birthday, Magic!! And many more...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Magic is such a pretty girl and looks like such a sweetheart.
Happy Birthday darling.:smooch:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Magic, you are just beautiful, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

A very happy birthday Magic. Hope you had a GReat time!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 11th Birthday to your beautiful girl Magic.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy 11th Birthday Beautiful Magic girl. I hope you have a wonderful day and many many more birthdays!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Magic, you are in name what you are in nature.

Have a GReat day girl


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy birthday, pretty girl.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

She sure doesn't look 11 to me - whatever you're doing, keep doing it!!

She is beautiful. I just love her colouring and pretty, expressive face. Happy birthday to your lovely Magic. I just love her name, so well suited!

Kim


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

From one Dichi Lover to another, Happy Birthday, Magic!!! Gable says HB too!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday magic....and many more!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Magic! You look marvelous!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Magic!! You are a beautiful girl :smooch:


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Magic! You're one of the reasons we have two Dichi pups : ) Thank you!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

What a gal, happy birthday to you Magic, you look mavolus!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Magic!! Hope you are spoiled on your special day!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Magic, and many more! She has such a sweet face!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry I missed this yesterday, but I still wish Magic a great 11th Birthday !


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday Magic - hope you had some lovely pressies


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beautiful !​


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Magic!


----------

